# embryo adoption



## nelly1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi, i'm not sure where to post this as it doesn't really fit anywhere! Does anyone know if embryo adoption is available in the UK? I know it is in the USA, but I haven't been able to find any info on it here.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Nelly,

Embryo adoption is a bit of a US term coined by agencies who require the same critieria for prospective parents via donation as those who are adopting (e.g. married couples only, home visits etc - very Christian right I'm afraid). These agencies also charge to use the embryos.

However the good news is it is perfectly possible to use donated embryos in this country. It is the same process as for donor eggs - you sign up with one or several clinics' waiting lists for donation. You will also have to undergo counselling etc. The embryos are donated by couples who have completed their family and have spare embryos.

The wait for embryos will vary depending on the clinic.

There would be a shorter wait abroad (e.g. Spain, CR etc), but the important point to remember is that all these embryos will be anonymous so your child will have no information on their donors at all - this is a very important criterion to consider obviously.

Obviously a donor embryo cycle will be cheaper than a fresh donor cycle. Pregnancy rates will be lower than a fresh cycle generally as you will be thawing and transferring frozen embryos - it depends on your clinic's success rates etc. Be aware that you may not be offered that many in one go, and thawing may reduce or eliminate the numbers considerably so you may end up with fewer to transfer. This does not apply so much abroad.

I have boy/girl twins from a donor embryo cycle at IVI Valencia. I was on the London Fertility Centre waiting list for about 2 years before I was offered embryos - but by that time had already started treatment in Spain otherwise I would have taken this offer. (To be honest I would have much preferred to have had information for my children - but it is so often a balancing act between a potentially long wait and treatment abroad - a difficult issue).

If you want more replies, I would suggest you post on the Donor egg/sperm board where you will find other women who are considering or who have children by donor embryo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

daisyg said:


> If you want more replies, I would suggest you post on the Donor egg/sperm board where you will find other women who are considering or who have children by donor embryo
> 
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0


Post has now been moved from In between Treatment to this Donor board 

Take care
Natasha


----------

